# Shooter's Finally Getting His Shot!



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our boy Shooter, is finally getting a shot to finish his SH title. He has three passes and getting him in a hunt test to finish up has been a real pain this fall. We actually had one hunt test cancelled because of COVID? REALLY??? 

Regardless, we finally have him booked at the upcoming Central Kentucky Hunt Test! He is running really well and clearly ready to start running MH, but we want to finish this SH title and spend this winter hunting and getting him ready for MH tests in the Spring. Wish us luck!

Have a Happy Halloween to all.....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Good luck, I'm sure he can do it.
Maintain your standards this hunting season.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Shooter!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great! Have fun and I hope you do well!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Good luck, I'm sure he can do it.
> Maintain your standards this hunting season.


SRW...Good comment, I've done this before and you are so right! I hunt with my adult son(s) and I have learned that on the first two or three hunts I will not bring my gun. I am full time with my new dog seeing he does not break, or commit any additional crimes. It also allows me to keep my boys under control, so if my dog is working on a fall, and another group of ducks try dropping in on our spread. They do not shoot! They both know better, but I feel better if I can give them a firm reminder as it happens....

thanks,

Carl


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Great! Have fun and I hope you do well!


Diane...we just got back from the hunt test and Shooter passed his test on Saturday and earned his Senior Hunter title! Was a great day for all of us. Now on to training for the Masters....


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

All,

An update on our boy Shooter
We just got back from the hunt test and Shooter passed his test on Saturday and earned his Senior Hunter title! Was a great day for all of us. Now on to training for the Masters....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> Diane...we just got back from the hunt test and Shooter passed his test on Saturday and earned his Senior Hunter title! Was a great day for all of us. Now on to training for the Masters....


Wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Shooter!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

